# 26 year old female with ibs-c



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

im 26 years old and for as long as i can remember apart from a few years of irratic ibs ive been constipated, "i dont eat the right foods obviously dont drink enough fluids or just plain scared to go to the toilet!" what a horrible way to grow up no one actually making sense of things just blaming your lifestyle i was always ill as a child as a teen and now as an adult constanly low immune system always ready to let ecvery cold through always ill always missing school work never feeling just good always taking criticism depressed 24-7, i was 19 before ibs was diagnosed id taken fibrogel supp bisacodyl yo name it for years and then when i was about 18 it went all irratic from d to c week in week out for about two years and it was during that time they finally started doing tests to establish what was wrong with me and eventually pumped for ibs once everything else was ruled out, my surgeon was fantastic trying loads of options with me and seeing me regularly trying to find what affected it but to no avail unfortunately then i fell pregnant with my first child, for the first 3 months of pregnancy i suffered from daily diarrhoea then went on to have regular daily movements that were "normal" or least what i would call normal till the end of my pregnancy after having a c-section my first poo was the biggest id ever seen in my life i was so proud of it i had all the midwives in seeing i phoned my mum and my partner all excited but two days later my constipation was worse then its ever been a haemarroid (something new to me) appeared outside my anus and was about the size of a large marble and black and i didnt go to the toilet for 3 weeks getting worse as each day went on the last week i couldnt hardly drink never mind eat and i was breastfeeding so was so lethargic my own doc (fellow sufferer) prescribed me sodium picosulphate as a quick fix and told me to use supps to clear down below but that was the first time i tried manual evacuation it was great the next day i couldnt get off the toilet since then though my ibs-c has been bad and not improved however i do get regular prescriptions that i know is there to take when im feeling low and nothing else is working im now decided im trying the natural/alternative treatments and have been using a home enema kit the last cpl of weeks and im so full of energy my skin has improved my depression is lifting my colour is returning to normal im in less pain and im clearing out every couple of days in the long term who knows but im starting to im prove the first thing to really work! with my body rather than against it in forever and even better ive got the confidence to talk openely about my problem which makes it so difficult people dont realise when your so full of "xxxx" that you catch everything from colds and flu to more serious things you ARE always ill and not a hypacondriact!!! and more people are becoming aware of just how difficult life with ibs is


----------

